# Characterizing the Impact of Commercial Pollen Substitute Diets on the Level of Nosem



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My anecdotal experienc is tha my bees were sampled for disease including nosema the end of May and my colonies still had 15 pct pollen patties from globalpatties.com on them. My nosema levels were negligible. I never treat for nosema either.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for your continuing efforts posting the journal abstracts. This is a really valuable contribution.
Do you keep these references in a Bibliographic database (EndNote, Mendelay, etc)?


----------

